# Jumping spider gave me babies....



## JeromeTabuzo (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello guys , i didnt know that one of my jumping spiders made an egg sac and hatched and now i can see 5 babies jumping on the container , should i transfer them to individual containers?


----------



## Spepper (Mar 4, 2014)

From what I know, yes, unless you want them to cannibalize.


----------



## pannaking22 (Mar 4, 2014)

Congrats on the babies! They do like to cannibalize, so giving them their own enclosure is best unless you don't mind losing a couple  Letting them cannibalize though means you'll end up with the strongest individuals. It's all personal preference


----------



## JeromeTabuzo (Mar 4, 2014)

Thnx guys , another problem is that i cant seem to separate them , they keep going into their mother's web home  , is this ok to leave them for awhile?


----------



## z32upgrader (Mar 5, 2014)

I just checked on my jumper P. johnsoni and she just laid a sac of orange eggs.  How long until the hatch?


----------



## JeromeTabuzo (Mar 6, 2014)

z32upgrader said:


> I just checked on my jumper P. johnsoni and she just laid a sac of orange eggs.  How long until the hatch?


2-3 months , mine hatched which i didnt even know lol. but i have one which i waited for 2 months and it hatched , i had 5 babies and i released them.


----------



## JeromeTabuzo (Mar 6, 2014)

what can i feed the baby spiders?


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 7, 2014)

jeromeetabuzo said:


> what can i feed the baby spiders?


flightless fruit flies?


----------



## JeromeTabuzo (Mar 7, 2014)

pyro fiend said:


> flightless fruit flies?


looks like too big  , pinhead crickets are even a little bigger than them lol. oh and also i placed them in an open air container and placed petroleum jelly on the sides , and now a few of them were lost , any ideas what happened?


----------



## pannaking22 (Mar 7, 2014)

Springtails could be another food option. Or you could injure the flightless fruit fly and try feeding that to them.

Some still could have escaped somehow. They seem to be great escape artists. Or somebody decided they were hungry


----------



## pyro fiend (Mar 7, 2014)

jeromeetabuzo said:


> looks like too big  , pinhead crickets are even a little bigger than them lol. oh and also i placed them in an open air container and placed petroleum jelly on the sides , and now a few of them were lost , any ideas what happened?


you try anyways? iv feen tiny T's take on bigger mamals. i had a wold spider who used to steal my mealworms -.- lol


----------



## Smokehound714 (Mar 7, 2014)

I would suggest keeping a few, then releasing the rest.  jumper babies can be a pain to raise, but ive had great success feeding them aphids and termites.

 I would grow a plant called "Sow-thistle" which is a natural magnet for aphids, and a single plant can host thousands of them.  Dunno how common sonchus (sow-thistle) is in the philippines, though.

  they WILL eat fresh-killed prey, i catch my jumpers trying to eat old dead prey i forgot to remove all the time.


----------



## JeromeTabuzo (Mar 8, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> I would suggest keeping a few, then releasing the rest.  jumper babies can be a pain to raise, but ive had great success feeding them aphids and termites.
> 
> I would grow a plant called "Sow-thistle" which is a natural magnet for aphids, and a single plant can host thousands of them.  Dunno how common sonchus (sow-thistle) is in the philippines, though.
> 
> they WILL eat fresh-killed prey, i catch my jumpers trying to eat old dead prey i forgot to remove all the time.


will they accept spring tails? i have a few in my cricket bin.


----------



## z32upgrader (Apr 13, 2014)

So my jumper sac hatched a couple weeks ago and I put them outside with momma to disperse but they're not leaving the sac and mom took off.  They're very small but appear fully formed.  What should I do with them?  It's been very windy and cool at night so I took them back into the house.  Are they even ready to venture out?
View attachment 125899


----------



## z32upgrader (Apr 15, 2014)

So I took a couple hours to pick through the sac and I extracted 30 tiny P. johnsoni slings.  They're so tiny, they make sweet ants look big.
View attachment 125931

Yes those ridges its walking on are the ridges of my fingerprint.


----------



## Salticstance (Apr 17, 2014)

*Jumper spiderlings*

The spiderlings will remain 1st instars for a couple of weeks. When they are second instars, they will remain in the sac for a couple more weeks before venturing out. When they begin to leave the sac on their own is when you should release them. Definately not while they are first instars though. They are not cannibalistic when they are together in the sac. It isn't until they begin to venture out in search of food when they may take out a sibling.

Are you sure that they are P. johnsoni spiderlings? You have lots of cool Phidippus species in AZ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader (Apr 18, 2014)

Salticstance said:


> The spiderlings will remain 1st instars for a couple of weeks. When they are second instars, they will remain in the sac for a couple more weeks before venturing out. When they begin to leave the sac on their own is when you should release them. Definately not while they are first instars though. They are not cannibalistic when they are together in the sac. It isn't until they begin to venture out in search of food when they may take out a sibling.
> 
> Are you sure that they are P. johnsoni spiderlings? You have lots of cool Phidippus species in AZ.


I'm not totally sure that they are P. johnsoni slings, but here's a thread I posted in with pictures of momma:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?259064-Needs-Identification.&p=2252743#post2252743
The slings are all chilling in their new communal enclosure and aren't doing much of anything.  They're all clustered in little groups in the corners and have ignored the fruit flies I've offered.  Now I know why.  Thanks Salticstance for replying when no one else would.


----------

